# Etymology: Kıskıvrak



## ancalimon

Kaşgarlı Mahmut şöyle bi sözcük kaydetmiş.

qısıg: sınırlanma bir yere kapatılma

Nasıl açıklayabiliriz bu sözcüğü?


----------



## Rallino

Modern Türkçe'deki "_(köşeye)_* kıstırmak*" eylemini çağrıştırmıyor değil. Ortak bir kökene sahip olabilirler diye düşünüyorum. Etimoloji pek ilgi alanıma girmiyor; bu nedenle elimde etimolojik sözlük veya benzeri bir kaynak yok, o yüzden şu an sadece zar atıyorum; ama siz araştırabilirsiniz.


----------



## Black4blue

Bildiğimiz kısmak değil mi bu?


----------



## ancalimon

Black4blue said:


> Bildiğimiz kısmak değil mi bu?



kıvrak nedir peki


----------



## dawar

Bana gayet olağan bir ikileme gibi geliyor.

mavi --> masmavi
kırmızı --> kıpkırmızı
kıvrak -> kıskıvrak

Tabi yanılıyor olabilirim


----------



## ancalimon

dawar said:


> Bana gayet olağan bir ikileme gibi geliyor.
> 
> mavi --> masmavi
> kırmızı --> kıpkırmızı
> kıvrak -> kıskıvrak
> 
> Tabi yanılıyor olabilirim



işin ucunda "kısmak" olmasaydı bana da öyle geliyordu


----------



## macrotis

ancalimon said:


> işin ucunda "kısmak" olmasaydı bana da öyle geliyordu



*Kıvrak* kelimesi şimdiki anlamını muhtemelen kökü *kıvırmak*ın müzik eşliğinde oynayanlar için kullanılan anlamından kazandı. Belki eskiden kökün öteki anlamı ile de kullanılıyordu.

Şöyle düşünelim: Birini yakalamak için üstüne ağ atılsa, ağ toplandığında yakalanan kişi *kıvrılmış*/*bükülmüş* hale gelir, ya da *tortop* olur.

*Kıs* kıstırmaktan gelebileceği gibi (kıstırılıp kıvrılmış) pekiştirme partikülü de olabilir. Tabi, zaman içinde anlam genişlemesi olmuştur.

Sadece tahmin, delilim yok.


----------



## Black4blue

kıvrak=kıvırmaya yatkın  tıpkı oynak gibi 
Macrotis'e katılıyorum, kelimeyi duyunca zihnimde oluşan şey tam olarak onun dediği.


----------

